# MONTEVIDEO | COSMOS | 31 fl | 6 fl x 2 | Pro



## MARQ Uruguay (8 mo ago)

Urban development that includes three buildings on a common base that host services and parking lots, as well as a public plaza with business premises.
Cosmos Tower. A 31-story office building with state-of-the-art technology, 1250 m2 levels with maximum organizational versatility.
Cosmos Flex. A 6-story office and retail building.
Cosmos Home. A 6-story residential building.

*MARQ Scope of work


https://marq.uy/en/project/cosmos/


*Construction documents
Clash detection
Approval by public agencies
REVIT model

*Designer architect*
KM Kimelman Moraes Architects

*Comments*
Management & On-site Supervision: Campiglia Construcciones
Landscape Project: Estudio Leighton (Chile)


----------

